# Trouble in South Texas



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

A buddy of mine that I used to hunt with just lost his lease in San Diego because the landowner said it's just too dangerous right now regarding the Illeagles and the cartel. I automaticly suspected the landowner was just using this as excuse until I heard the same thing regarding another ranch in George West. We hunt down south as well. Is anyone having these same sudden problems down south?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I havnt heard anything...


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

The landowner doesn't need lease money anymore the cartel leased his land to help in the export of drugs........my interpretation .....


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Haven't had any issues in Cotulla.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Haven't heard about any problems in mcmullen cty.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

sargentmajor said:


> The landowner doesn't need lease money anymore the cartel leased his land to help in the export of drugs........my interpretation .....


Bingo


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

If there is oil or gas production going on on the property he does not need your money anymore. Know some people that lost their 10K acre lease in Three Rivers after 20 years. Land owners no longer needed their money.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Land owners are not given much of a choice in the matter. It is the old "silver or lead" option. Happens a lot along the river. First they pay you to use the land then they make you a reasonable offer to sell it to them if it is really important to the business. What are you going to do? You take the money and hope they don't kill your family or workers along the way. Not unusual at all. But then the Dept. of Homeland Security says we are safe as ever. GG


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the Department of Homeland Idiots


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Our neighbor (30 miles east of cotulla) had a truck stolen off his property two weeks ago, they cut the fence between us and his property as well as a few other spots to make it to the highway (624)...still haven't found the truck.

I have def. seen increased activity in the past year or so.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nothing to crazy at our place...


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Illegals always been a problem in south Texas. Running drugs always a problem in south Texas. The people comming across to make a better life is up but the drug running is the same. Ranchers worried about cartels buying their land or killing them are already connected to the cartel in some way. Hunted in Falfurrias, Three Rivers, Spofford and now Del Rio on the border.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Last year I was going to lease my big truck to a company to haul frac sand. There is a lot of trucks in south TX working the the oil fields. I was told that if a female with little to no cloths on dont stop if you do you will find a pistol aimed at your head they use the frac sand trailers to ship the dope have heard from a friend that he had some coworkers killed down in that area and its getting worse Beau


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Talked to a friend yesterday they lease out in Falfurrias west of the checkpoint. He says it is bad! He is my dads age and has hunted his whole life and has never seen it so bad. They all started to carry sidearms, because people would just walk up even when they are there at camp. He told me that he hunted for turkey last Sunday and 13 illegals came walking down the senders! 
A couple of things he told me were strange, one was they drink more Redbull than anything, besides water jugs and water bottles. 

One funny thing he shared was one night a guy went out to pee, while on the porch out of the shadow a illegal walked and said "Hola Señor!" I would have lost my mind after my heart stopped beating! 

Couldn't imagine having my family on a lease anywhere south of Kingsville and I grew up hunting as a kid in Zapata County and the Rio Grande Valley.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Visiting our ranch this weekend, Nothing crazy at our place in Lasalle co. Lots of trucking traffic on the roads......


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago my buddy arrived at his ranch to find his metal gate busted off. Called the sherif thinking cattle had been stolen. Sherif arrived and said the DPS had chased a bunch of illegals and they busted through his gate and ran inside his pasture. The truck they were in even caught fire. Sherif said it is happening every where now. No one called to tell him that the gate was busted off. Luckily none of the cattle escaped.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sounds like run of the mill san diego BS. I guess once they all got Obama's memo about a free lifestyle, the traffic may be picking up though.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> sounds like run of the mill san diego BS. I guess once they all got Obama's memo about a free lifestyle, the traffic may be picking up though.


But wait, ABC news quoted a stat this week that said traffic was at the lowest point its been since the 70's...


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Our places in Cotulla were worse before the eagle ford kicked off. Since all the oilfield traffic has moved in we have seen a dramatic decrease in wet back activity.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> sounds like run of the mill san diego BS


Exactly right. Been the seat of corruption and crime for ever.

Nothing new happening in the brush country that hasn't been going on for years.

TH


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm exactly 20 miles west of Hwy 16 on 624 and we haven't had any problems that I've heard of. Of course we now have a miniature refinery at the gate with 24 hr watch and there is usually always someone there on the ranch.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Grande Venado said:


> But wait, ABC news quoted a stat this week that said traffic was at the lowest point its been since the 70's...


If that's true it's because they're all here already


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Grande Venado said:


> But wait, ABC news quoted a stat this week that said traffic was at the lowest point its been since the 70's...


Complete and utter BS. We've been seeing a lot more traffic than usual.


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

BS.
Lots of crooks and corruption in that area.
Check Duval Co. history.
Been going down there for years.
Landowner pulling a fast one.
Nothing new going on down there that hasnt been happening for years.
Cartels??
No way.


----------



## KneeBoy (Sep 17, 2012)

*San Diego.... Nuff Said*



Trouthunter said:


> Exactly right. Been the seat of corruption and crime for ever.
> 
> Nothing new happening in the brush country that hasn't been going on for years.
> 
> TH


Ha I got a ticket for doing 72 in a 65 just outside of San Diego last year... When I called the JP in Alice that is over that area... I was told to mail a check (made payable to that JP) but that the facility did not have internet so they would try to send me a reciept by mail... What a Joke

They did say however not to worry about defensive driving if I paid within 10 days :cheers:


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

It seems that we never hear anything good about that area.

Just another reminder to stay away.


----------

